# 1960S Swiss Emperor Chronograph



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I've just acquired a very nice Swiss Emperor chronograph in reasonable condition. This is really a "dress" chronograph, but it's great to look at and wear. Probably needs a clean and service - running slightly fast at the moment, and the chrono sweep is sitting just slightly behind the 12 - which it will get in the new year...


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice, Will. That looks almost identical to my Cauny. I love these old chronos, and I'm feeling very pleased with the Leonidas I bought at the weekend.

Enjoy!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

NICE LOOKING WATCH NJOY H


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice Will , great find well done


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Big fan


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice, im after a swiss emperor as ive bought my mrs a swiss empress :thumbup:


----------



## abdelaboo (Dec 20, 2013)

it's a landeron 248, it's from 40-51's .... really i like it


----------



## abdelaboo (Dec 20, 2013)

not valjoux 7733


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

i have a similar one, mines not shock set though


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Where do you keep on getting theses...... every time you post a new watch i get more jealous........ need to start looking for some chrono fix uppers......

Keep up the teasing.....


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I've put a message up the chimney for Santa - Chrono like what Will has got please. Bowl of carrots at the front door.... :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Will Fly, there was a Swiss Emperor very similar to yours but with a cream dial sold yesterday on Ebay for Â£127,a bargain for somebody.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

That's a good price - I paid just a little more for mine. It's going off to Mark Lovick in Market rasen in the new year for a clean, service and regulation, as it's running very fast at the moment. Muck on the hairspring is my guess, but we'll see...

Mark, by the way, does excellent watch servicing videos on YouTube - well-made and produced. He's obviously a fine craftsman.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

just love these old chronograph's[a pic of my Leonidas is on the other thread].the dials have a unique look that I cannot put into words.I bought mine from the bay when lubricated but when It arrived I fell in love with it.the gold case on yours gives it a touch of class,very nice,enjoy in good health cheers..greasemonk


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a couple of vintage chronos , this Avia with a Landeron 149 from 1968 and this 1940s unsigned one


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Class, very nice indeed, love that Avia.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Abdelaboo is quite right - Landeron 248 and not Valjoux for the Swiss Emperor movement - which I hadn't checked at the time. Oddly enough, several web sites give a Valjoux as the movement for this watch, so is it possible that the watch model had both movements at different periods? Just curious...


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

Will Fly said:


> (...) Landeron 248 and not Valjoux for the Swiss Emperor movement(...) Oddly enough, several web sites give a Valjoux as the movement for this watch, so is it possible that the watch model had both movements at different periods?


Unlikely. Landeron went out of Business in around 1965. Up to that time Valjoux had no line of cam-operated chronographs yet - they started one when they bought what was left after Venus S.A. went out of business in 1964 - their 188-calibre continued as Valjoux 7730 and was developed into Valjoux's handwinding movement family afterwards. So the timelines do not really fit.

I also doubt that the movements can be exchanged that easily. Is there an attendant watchmaker who can help on this count?

Regards

Tomcat


----------

